# Hmpk x hm?



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

What would HMPK X HM looks like? Some say that it'll be a mix while others say that the tails will be in between. I want to breed halfmoons without the absurd amount of fins (don't want them to start biting). I'm unable to get a hmpk female so the only option is HM. Will the fins turn out a mess? Fin length/ amount wise, it would be better to breed HMPK X HM than HM X HM right?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

f1= all longfinned fish (unless the hm is carrying pk), f2= some hmpk will show up too

The main thing to watch out for is long anals which they will inherit from their hmpk side. The hmpk fry you get are also at risk of inheriting rounder anals with no point (because the hm is a symmetrical fish whereas the hmpk is asymmetrical) You may also get hmpk with unnaturally long anals giving a tweener" type of look

Its unlikey you will shorten the overall hm finnage length just by adding pk. The gene for shortfin is just that, short fins and generally has no effect on long fins (because its recessive). To reduce your hm finnage you will need strict selection on the long fins. Thats why some breeders lines have very heavy halfmoons, whereas others have light fins. Its just the breeders selection criteria.

Heres an old f1 female from hmpk x hm. You can see how the hmpk gene did nothing to shorten her finnage. 









All the descendants of that line are also prone have heavy finnage, so I need to select away from that trait


----------



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

@trilobite 
Hm, interesting. So would you suggest breed HM X HM or HMPK X HM? It would be a one time thing probably for me, so there'd most likely not be a f2. I figured that breeding HM X HM would result in fin problems in the future. I'm just scared that the bettas would start biting their fins a lot and then fin rot would kick in and it'd be a mess. Would that still be likely to happen if I chose parents with the least branches as possible while still being HM?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

You are unlikely to fix anything in one generation and all hm can be prone to biting, so tbh I wouldnt worry about those factors

I would do hm x hm but from lines that throw lighter finnage and strong rays, that way you have less risk of producing unbalanced fish than you would if you used hmpk. But if you cant find a hm, a hmpk will be fine if you just want to make a batch of pretty fish 

If you really want to decrease your chances if fin biters in one generation do a hmpk x hmpk ;-)


----------



## Hyunjicho (Nov 8, 2016)

I have a double tail with uneven lobes. Can I breed him with a female HM and get good results? If so, what tail type? @trilobite


----------

